# What D+D type are you?



## Talysia (Jun 10, 2007)

After seeing that the original link was broken on another thread, I found this quiz on another site. Sorry if it's been done before!

So, what type of D+D character are you?

Which D&D Class Are You?

You scored as a Ranger

The forest are home to fierce and cunning creatures, such as the bloodthirsty Owl bears and malicious Displacer Beasts. But more cunning and powerful than these monsters is the ranger, a skilled hunter and stalker. He knows the woods as if they were his home(as indeed they are), and he knows his prey in deadly detail.


----------



## scalem X (Jun 10, 2007)

You scored as a Bard (after tie break)
It is said that music has a special magic, and the bard proves that saying true. Wandering across the land, gathering lore, telling stories, working magic with his music, and living on the gratitude of his audience: such is the life of a bard.
Bard: 80%
Fighter: 80%
Rogue: 60%
Druid: 60%
Monk: 60%
Wizard: 60%
Ranger: 50%
Cleric: 50%
Sorcerer: 50%
Paladin: 30%
Barbarian: 20%


----------



## Somni (Jun 10, 2007)

You scored as a Paladin.                                               The compassion to pursue good, the will to uphold law, and the power to defeat evil-these are the three weapons of a paladin. Few have the purity and devotion that it takes to walk the paladin's path, but those few are rewarded with the power to protect, heal, and to smite. In land of scheming wizards, unholy priests, bloodthirsty dragons, and infernal fiends, the paladin is the final hope that cannot be extinguished.


----------



## Birol (Jun 10, 2007)

You scored as a *Monk*.                                               Dotted across the landscape are monasteries-small, walled, cloisters inhabited by monks. These monks pursue personal perfection through action as well as contemplation. They train themselves to be versatile warriors skilled at fighting without weapons or armor.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Jun 11, 2007)

You scored as a Sorcerer . 
Sorcerers create magic the way a poet creates poems, with inborn talent honed by practice. They have no books, no mentors, no theories-just raw power that they direct at will.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Sorcerer 60% 
Wizard 60% 
Bard 50% 
Monk 50% 
Fighter 40% 
Barbarian 40% 
Paladin 30% 
Cleric 30% 
Rogue30% 
Druid 30% 
Ranger 20%


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jun 11, 2007)

I answered hells yeah to all the magic questions and ew, no to all the battle type questions, resulting in:

You scored as a Wizard                                               A few unintelligible words and a fleeting gesture carry more power than a Battle-Axe, when they are the words and gestures of a wizard. These simple acts make magic easy, but they only hint at the time a wizard must spend pouring over her spell book preparing each spell for casting, and the years before spent in apprenticeship to learn the arts of magic.

100 % Bard

100% Wizard

100% Cleric

90% Monk

80% Sorcerer

80% Ranger

80% Druid

60% Barbarian

60% Paladin

50% Rogue

40% Fighter

30%

 Soooo basically if my songs don't kill you, my spells don't kill you, then my divine inspiration will. GET BACK!


----------



## fantasy noob (Jun 11, 2007)

You scored as a Fighter                                               The questing knight, the conquering warlord, the king's champion, the elite foot soldier, the hardened mercenary, and the bandit king-are all fighters.

woot woot i alrady knew i was a fighter


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 11, 2007)

Not totally unexpected 







                                                Which D&D Class Are You?                                               You scored as a Fighter                                               The questing knight, the conquering warlord, the king's champion, the elite foot soldier, the hardened mercenary, and the bandit king-are all fighters.
Fighter 100%
Monk 70%


----------



## Erin99 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Which D&D Class Are You?*
You scored as a Sorcerer






Sorcerers create magic the way a poet creates poems, with inborn talent honed by practice. They have no books, no mentors, no theories-just raw power that they direct at will.

Sorcerer 70% 
Rogue 60% 
Paladin 60% 
Bard 60% 
Barbarian 60% 
Wizard 60% 
Monk 60% 
Cleric 50% 
Ranger 40% 
Druid 40% 
Fighter 30%

That's a lot of sixty percents!


----------



## Pyan (Jun 12, 2007)

*Which D&D Class Are You?                                               *




You scored as a Rogue.                                               Rogues share little in common with each other. Some are stealthy thieves. Others are silver-tongued tricksters. Still others are scouts, infiltrators, spies, diplomats, or thugs. What they share is versatility, adaptability, and resourcefulness. 
In general rogues are skill at getting what others don't want them to get; entrance in to a locked treasure vault, safe passage past a deadly trap, secret battle plans, a guards trust, or some random person's pocket money.


Well. fancy that!


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 12, 2007)

Diplomatic wholesale descruction!


----------



## devilsgrin (Jun 13, 2007)

Which D&D Class Are You?You scored as a SorcererSorcerers create magic the way a poet creates poems, with inborn talent honed by practice. They have no books, no mentors, no theories-just raw power that they direct at will.Sorcerer
80% Bard
80% Wizard
70% Fighter
70% Rogue
60% Paladin
50% Cleric
50% Ranger
40% Druid
30% Monk
30% Barbarian
10% 

yay! sorceror me!... though i'd have never thought of myself as particularly bardic... perhaps my knowing a fair bit about everything and being somewhat entertaining at times...


----------



## Tea is my copilot (Jun 13, 2007)

Am I the only Barbarian?


80%Barbarian
60%Bard
60% Cleric
50% Wizard
50% Sorcerer
40% Paladin
40% Monk
40% Rogue
40% Fighter
20% Druid
20% Ranger


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 14, 2007)

You scored as a Barbarian

From the frozen wastes of the north and the hellish jungles of the south come brave, even reckless, warriors. Civilized people call them Barbarians or Berserker's and suspect them of mayhem, impiety, and atrocities. These "Barbarians," however, have proven their mettle and their value to those who would be their allies. To enemies who underestimated them, they have proven their cunning, resourcefulness, persistence, and mercilessness.


Barbarian 80% 
Paladin 70% 
Rogue 60% 
Bard 50% 
Sorcerer 50% 
Fighter 40% 
Monk 30% 
Cleric 20% 
Druid 20% 
Wizard 10% 
Ranger 0%

*Ugh, my brother. Ugh.*


----------



## Joel007 (Jun 14, 2007)

I thought fighter and barbarian would be very similar. I guess not


----------



## sanityassassin (Jun 14, 2007)

Which D&D Class Are You?
You scored as a Rogue
Rogues share little in common with each other. Some are stealthy thieves. Others are silver-tongued tricksters. Still others are scouts, infiltrators, spies, diplomats, or thugs. What they share is versatility, adaptability, and resourcefulness. In general rogues are skill at getting what others don't want them to get; entrance in to a locked treasure vault, safe passage past a deadly trap, secret battle plans, a guards trust, or some random person's pocket money.

Rogue

	100%

Druid

	90%

Sorcerer

	90%

Barbarian

	80%

Ranger

	70%

Paladin

	70%

Monk

	70%

Fighter

	50%

Cleric

	50%

Bard

	40%

Wizard

	20%


----------



## Dijalin (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess the question would be for what character, however if it was real life...

Which D&D Class Are You?You scored as a PaladinThe compassion to pursue good, the will to uphold law, and the power to defeat evil-these are the three weapons of a paladin. Few have the purity and devotion that it takes to walk the paladin's path, but those few are rewarded with the power to protect, heal, and to smite. In land of scheming wizards, unholy priests, bloodthirsty dragons, and infernal fiends, the paladin is the final hope that cannot be extinguished.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 13, 2007)

Fighter 100%, Bard 80%, the rest are 60% - 40%.

The questing knight, the conquering warlord, the king's champion, the elite foot soldier, the hardened mercenary, and the bandit king are all fighters.


----------



## Allegra (Jul 13, 2007)

You scored as a Wizard 

A few unintelligible words and a fleeting gesture carry more power than a Battle-Axe, when they are the words and gestures of a wizard. These simple acts make magic easy, but they only hint at the time a wizard must spend pouring over her spell book preparing each spell for casting, and the years before spent in apprenticeship to learn the arts of magic. 

Cool!


----------



## Sir_Sparhawk (Jul 15, 2007)

Which D&D Class Are You?                                               You scored as a Barbarian                                               From the frozen wastes of the north and the hellish jungles of the south come brave, even reckless, warriors. Civilized people call them Barbarians or Berserker's and suspect them of mayhem, impiety, and atrocities. These "Barbarians," however, have proven their mettle and their value to those who would be their allies. To enemies who underestimated them, they have proven their cunning, resourcefulness, persistence, and mercilessness.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Barbarian

100% Sorcerer

90% Fighter

70% Rogue

60% Bard

60% Druid

50% Paladin

40% Monk

40% Cleric

40% Wizard

30% Ranger

10%


----------



## ice.monkey (Jul 22, 2007)

Just had to see...

You scored as a Fighter 
The questing knight, the conquering warlord, the king's champion, the elite foot soldier, the hardened mercenary, and the bandit king-are all fighters.

Fighter  100%  
Bard  80%  
Monk  80%  
Wizard  70%  
Rogue  60%  
Cleric  60%  
Sorcerer 60%  
Paladin  40%  
Ranger  40%  
Barbarian 30%  
Druid  20%


----------



## mosaix (Jul 22, 2007)

You scored as a Rogue                                               Rogues share little in common with each other. Some are stealthy thieves. Others are silver-tongued tricksters. Still others are scouts, infiltrators, spies, diplomats, or thugs. What they share is versatility, adaptability, and resourcefulness. In general rogues are skill at getting what others don't want them to get; entrance in to a locked treasure vault, safe passage past a deadly trap, secret battle plans, a guards trust, or some random person's pocket money.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Rogue 80%

Monk   60% 

Barbarian 60% 

Fighter 50% 

Paladin 50% 

Cleric 50% 

Sorcerer 50% 

Bard 50% 

Ranger 30% 

Wizard 30% 

Druid 20%


----------



## Laydee_S (Aug 11, 2007)

You scored as a Wizard 
A few unintelligible words and a fleeting gesture carry more power than a Battle-Axe, when they are the words and gestures of a wizard. These simple acts make magic easy, but they only hint at the time a wizard must spend pouring over her spell book preparing each spell for casting, and the years before spent in apprenticeship to learn the arts of magic.


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 12, 2007)

I got the "Bard" rating in my results.  I like that.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 12, 2007)

MCmurphy at last! Another bard, I was starting to wonder what I had done wrong..


----------



## raise-an-empire (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm not going to take the test, I'll just say that when I used to play,  I always used to be a Wizard or a Cleric.

We did this thing once when we just made Lvl. 40 Characters, and had a free-for-all...
It took forever.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 12, 2007)

A Game called Shinobi in Playstation 2, it was stupid hard.  Almost impossible to beat.  The enemies was soo strong.


----------



## scalem X (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol Connavar, this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Peter Graham (Aug 17, 2007)

You scored as a *Retired Buffoon*

The Retired Buffoon is a creature of habit. Enjoying the comfort of a saggy old armchair, the Buffoon knows well the eldritch mysteries of pipe-smoking and cryptic crosswords.

Never happier than when writing hysterical and reactionary letters to the local paper about Council Tax, the Kendal one-way traffic system and the expense accounts of local authority nabobs, the Buffoon is blissfully unaware of the fact that his curmudgeonly old life is about to be cut short by a rampaging warband of Hobgoblins and Ogres. That's if he doesn't drown in claret or choke to death on a Werther's Original first....

Ex-Guards Colonel: 80%
Village Idiot: 60%
Neighbourhood Watch Co-ordinator: 60%
Sodden drunk: 50%
Bell-ringer: 30%
Ridiculous Northern stereotype: 30%

Regards,

Peter 

PS: Is "Dungeons and Dragons" still in vogue? It's tremendous fun, as I recall.


----------

